

Ask HN: How to improve odds when applying as a single founder? - jwegan

In the FAQ it says the odds of being accepted are much lower for a single person applying for funding. I know they have funded single person startups in the past, but is that still the case? If they do, I'm wondering what factors do they look for from a single founder and if there is anything you can do to improve the odds (like maybe have a working prototype)?
======
medianama
traction

------
roschdal
get a co-founder.

